# Uncle and Niece



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures of your beautiful dogs


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

Beautiful pups and I love the black and white.


----------



## CCoopz (Jun 2, 2020)

Beautiful, they always look so happy and very bright and alert.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Gorgeous photos!.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Yeah, those black and whites are really nice


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

What a beautiful series of photos of Mr. B and Pearl, well done...  🥰


----------



## Sholt (Jun 20, 2019)

I don’t know how I missed these wonderful photos. Those faces.❤


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Beautiful pups!


----------

